# WiFi vs MoCA



## Bill Bartling (Jun 2, 2019)

I just want to connect to my wireless network. Is that what the Bolt will do? Don't know anything about MoCA and only want one Tivo device.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

MoCA isn't wireless.

Multimedia over Coax Alliance - Wikipedia
MoCA Frequently Asked Questions

(I had Verizon FiOS in another state for years and it used MoCA (over coax) to go from the ONT (Optical Network Terminal) to the VZ provided modem/router which had a coax in.

Since the ONT was plugged into my apartment's coax wiring, the ONT also emitted TV signals for my TiVo HD or VZ's set top box which I'd rented for a few days once.)


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Bill Bartling said:


> I just want to connect to my wireless network. Is that what the Bolt will do? Don't know anything about MoCA and only want one Tivo device.


yes. a TiVo Bolt can connect to the internet via your wireless network using WiFi.

You only need a hardwired connection to your network (via Moca, Ethernet, or wireless bridge) if you want to connect your Bolt to a TiVo Mini.


----------



## Bill Bartling (Jun 2, 2019)

Than


pfiagra said:


> yes. a TiVo Bolt can connect to the internet via your wireless network using WiFi.
> 
> You only need a hardwired connection to your network (via Moca, Ethernet, or wireless bridge) if you want to connect your Bolt to a TiVo Mini


----------



## Bill Bartling (Jun 2, 2019)

Bill Bartling said:


> Than


Thank you. I know MoCA is different but I just want to use wireless. I have ordered one.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Bill Bartling said:


> Thank you. I know MoCA is different but I just want to use wireless. I have ordered one.


Keep in mind that MoCA tends to be more stable and less prone to interference (and supports a mini) 
I far prefer MoCA, ethernet, or powerline hard connections over wifi for streaming devices.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

If you're already plugging in your devices via coax, then why not just use MoCA? I mean, if your network supports it, why not? My MoCA network has never given me a problem, only when Frontier has an outage. Rule of thumb, whenever possible, always go with a wired solution. Wireless is always nice, yes, I get that, but not always reliable.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JOSHSKORN said:


> If you're already plugging in your devices via coax, then why not just use MoCA?


The primary stumbling block would be not having an existing MoCA network to which the new BOLT could connect, pretty much never a problem with wireless these days.

That said, whether the BOLT even has built-in MoCA functionality depends on the model the OP chose to purchase, which wasn't clear from my reading of the thread. (i.e. The OTA-only TiVo "BOLT OTA" lacks built-in MoCA connectivity.)


----------

